# عداد ال rpm والسرعة



## م.احمد التعلب (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكوم يا باش مهندسين
ازاي اتاكد من قراءة العدادات؟؟؟؟


----------



## cateng1 (14 أبريل 2011)

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
هناك جهاز لقياس السرعة يستخدم لعمل معايرة لاي حساس سرعة راكب عندك و فكرته ببساطة هي يتم تركيب مجموعة من الملصق العاكس ( موجودة في شريط مع الجهاز ) على الـ flaywheel للمحرك أو المروحة الموجودة على نفس الـ shaft بصورة منتظمة ( مثلا لو المروحة 10 ريشة ممكن تضع ملصق عل ريشة 1 و ريشة 6 ) ويوضع الجهاز على مسافة محددة ويتم تشغيل المحرك بسرعة ثابتة ثم تبدأ في تشغيل الجهاز مع استخدام ساعة ايقاف بعد مرور 2 دقيقة مثلا تأخذ قراءة الجهاز ولتكون مثلا 1000 هذا معناه أن الملصق مر أمام الجهاز 1000 مرة في الدقيقتين - 500 مرة في الدقيقة وحيث ان اللفة الواحدة سوف يمر الملصق مرتين فهذا معناه ان المروحة قامت بعمل 250 لفة كاملة في الدقيقة اذا المحرك سرعته rpm250 قارن ذلك بالعداد الذي عندك على المحرك .
للاسف اسم الجهاز نسيته حيث اني لم استعمله سوي مرة واحدة من اكثر من عام .


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم 
لكن انا لا اعرف هذا الجهاز
هل يوجد طريقة اخره


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 أبريل 2011)

اذا كانت السيارة حديثة يمكن بواسطة جهاز فحص الاعطال ان تدخل الى ال current data وستجد قراءة جميع الحساسات بما فيها ال rpm وسرعة المركبة

ايضا هنالك اجهزة متخصصة لقراءة سرعة الدوران مثل الجهاز بالصورة ادناه


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العقاب


----------



## ابو ربحي (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
دخلت هنا لاقول ما قاله الاخ العقاب ,,كفيت ووفيت اخي العقاب يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين يا باش مهندسين


----------



## anass0300 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكر ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

